# Japanese t-shirt blogs?



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have been looking to expand my market, particularly to Japan. I speak and read Japanese pretty well (though admittedly rusty after not having lived there for a couple of years), and have done a number of web searches, but haven't really been able to find anything along the lines of, say, Preshrunk, in Japan. I have used a bunch of different search terms in Japanese along the lines of "t shirt blog" and "t shirt review" and stuff, but no dice. 

I'm gonna keep looking, but if anyone could recommend a site right off the bat that'd be fantastic. 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Have you tried a broader search? Like for fashion, apparel, streetwear, etc?


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

see, that's why I asked the question - because I _didn't really think about that._ I figured I should shoot for t-shirt blogs in hopes that there were such things over there, and did mad Technorati searches on the subject...as soon as I get home from work, I'm on it with expanded terms. thanks!


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

look at these two blogs and scroll through, they have lots of crosslinks from other blogs and i know i have come across japanese t-shirt blogs i just cant read it

Hypebeast - Online Magazine for Fashion, Sneakers, and Culture

SlamXHype


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Yeah, I think going through HypeBeast will be one good way to find Japanese streetwear blogs, and go from there. I know I've come across some Japanese sneaker blogs, and streetwear in general before (I didn't see anything really t-shirt specific, but I wasn't looking either), but the problem is since I don't speak Japanese they don't tend to stick in the mind (it's basically "oh, those are some decent pictures... well, I'll move along now"). I'm confident _something_ with turn up though.


----------



## hbar137 (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi David. You may find it strange that I am from Bangladesh and answering your question. However, I spent most of my life living in Japan and Japanese is like my mother tongue. Anyways typing blog and t-shirt in Japanese in google seems to give a good number of blogs by t-shirt makers like this

Also these are not blog but google directory like this and this have good information. I hope I am of some help. I will be interested in knowing what you find in your research too so please keep us informed.


----------

